# ID?



## smcx (Mar 31, 2012)

Anyone have any idea if these are named? (i'm new to this)


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Those would be rocks


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> Those would be rocks


Joker! lol he's talking about the paly/zoa frag


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Exlor3r should know


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

wtac said:


> Exlor3r should know


 I'm not sure about the name, for sure palythoas similar to the morph of Devil's Armour. They look healthy


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I have the same paly's in my tank from Alex. I don't know what the name is though but they grow fast and are beautiful!

Here are mine. They're under a different light than yours but are still stunningj


----------



## smcx (Mar 31, 2012)

If they are devil's armour, how do i get the orange to show more. I occasionally see it when they're opening. They are in a stock 15G biocube. 

THX!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

It has everything to do with lighting. I've seen the same frag in 3 different tanks and they all look different due to lighting. I use a Giesemann Actinic(250nm 22k) and a KZ New Gen (14k) so my lighting is definitely on the blue side of the spectrum. 

Try different bulbs until you get what you want.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> I have the same paly's in my tank from Alex. I don't know what the name is though but they grow fast and are beautiful!
> 
> Here are mine. They're under a different light than yours but are still stunningj


 The Devils armour have a demon inside, Dave yours are more like Armour of god morph..
Ill find some pictures to show what I mean later on but dont worry too much about names is just a market thing


----------

